# Your designs on multiple cites (Zazzla, Cafe Press, etc)



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I know a lot of people use Cafe Press to save time, energy and money that can be better spent on marketing, but does anyone promote their designs on multiple sites?

Cafe Press
Speadshirt
Zazzle

Did I miss any, or are those the only ones that compete with one another?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes you missed a Couple. There are to many to name now days. But on to your question. I have designs on 7 different POD Fulfillment services. I figure the more exposure I have the better chance I will have of making sales.


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow.

Do you promote the designs externally and lead people to those sites, or just promote them internally, via Affiliate links, with others?

Which ones did I miss?


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that I print for myself I have not promoted my sites like I use to. I found that some people won't buy stuff from one POD or another so I just set up stores with as many as I could find and that way I could offer people more choices. I use POD services that print Books, Magazines, DVD's, and just about any thing else you could print on. I use to promote all these Items on my web site and at craft fairs, Art festivals, Wholesale shows, Halloween Conventions etc... I had my key stores and my personal site on my business card and made sure to hand one to just about everybody that crossed my path. There are many days when I miss having this kind of business, it was a lot less work and stress than printing stuff all day and paying the overhead. Here is a link to a POD review site I just found 
http://blog.ruderetro.com/tag/pod/
Here is another POD review site
http://podreviews.synthasite.com/


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

When using multiple PODs for shirts, do you use the same store name on each? I have a url that goes to my cafepress store and the url is in all my designs. If I put those designs on zazzle would they care that the URL goest o cafepress?
Or is it better just to get a new url, new name, and put that on the zazzle designs?


----------



## oakiiedoe (Oct 4, 2008)

campfire said:


> I know a lot of people use Cafe Press to save time, energy and money that can be better spent on marketing, but does anyone promote their designs on multiple sites?
> 
> Cafe Press
> Speadshirt
> ...


NO theirs jakprints but . but as a brand you would try not to show just to much on those site ..yes even if it's some they are marketing but It wouldn't look as to offical from the brand stand point.understand.??? because of the tag centainly BUt I am not knocking them for that in a way it's agood start up


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

This is a list of just some of the POD's that I know of. I have "designs" on 7 of them. I like the ones I use for different reasons. Some are easier to set up, some are easier to sell from (CP) some have better print quality and larger print areas (PF) most are free. I rotate which ones I promote and promote them to differing levels. I use google base, google adwords, I travel a lot for my real job so I leave business cards, post cards & flyers all over the place. I also wear hoodies with my "designs" on them and get lots of people asking about them. 
My favorite one is Printfection.


Online Shirt Stores - Sell T Shirts Online Sell My T Shirts T Shirt Website Templates

Custom T-Shirts, T-Shirt Printing & Personalized T-Shirts | Wordans.com

https://www.zazzle.com

http://www.thattshirtsite.com

Custom T-Shirts by T-Shirtmonster - Custom T-Shirt Printer

Custom T-shirts - Design, buy or sell customized TShirts : Spreadshirt

http://www.shirtcity.com/

Screen Printing, Embroidery, Custom T Shirts - FREE Shipping!

Custom T-shirts - Design, Buy & Sell T-Shirts, Hoodies, Jerseys, and Unique Personalized Gifts at Printfection.com

T-Shirts - Tuxedo, Funny, Vintage, Christian, Dinosaur - Sell T-Shirts - Photo T-Shirt - Personalized Tshirts - Custom T-Shirts

https://www.cafepress.com/

ArtsNow - Custom T-Shirt & Other Popular Products


----------



## deadhippo (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link to my blog. http://blog.ruderetro.com/pod/

I use Cafepress and Zazzle and I recommend them both. If you want more control over branding of your site you might want to try Printfection.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a photo shirt site, on which I have links to my 3 p. o. d. stores. I promote the photo site along with the pod stores. Sort of two birds with one stone thing. Mike
P.S. my stores are 2 cafepress and zazzle.


----------



## jrowles (Feb 5, 2007)

Here are a couple more POD review sites (the first one is nice because it rates the sites):
T-Shirt Mojo | The T-Shirt Review (POD Review)
List of Print on Demand (POD) T-Shirt Stores | The T-Shirt Review


----------



## SnoopyJC (Mar 20, 2009)

Dan, You seem to have a very good business that has remained constant, and probably due in no small part to your tenacity and vorocious appetite for success. Here's my story... About three years ago I came up with an idea for a brand logo in the vein of "No Fear" and "Big Dog." These are brand logos with no attachment to any apparel specifics. Over the past two years I've fine-tuned my designs and I have a unique selling concept that everyone I've shown and offered iron-on samples to think is a great idea. What I would like to know is your "success" story, that is, I am wanting to know the best people for website design and a fulfillment vendor that will take the orders directly from links on the website. I have more questions but if you can establish a link with me, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am wanting to know the best people for website design and a fulfillment vendor that will take the orders directly from links on the website


For specific service referrals and recommendation, you should post in the Referrals and Recommendations area of the forum with your specific needs.


----------

